

Some even straighter talk from Pierre Francois of 74s - kn0thing
http://74signals.com

======
petercooper
There's something to his "It's like ____, but for ____" schtick. DZone.com is
the Digg for developers. Scribd is the Youtube for documents. Hacker News is
like Reddit but for people with a clue. It's an awesome elevator pitch if you
get it right.

~~~
thomasmallen
Let's not breed animosity; there are some very knowledgeable people over at
Proggit.

------
jlouis
I found this very funny. Thanks for kn0thing!

------
redorb
74signals is a low blow, I respect the people who at least setup a decent blog
and make 'real points'

~~~
kn0thing
I respect them, too. I'm a little surprised by how many people have harped on
this minor detail. The name was intended to reflect how uncreative Pierre is
-- embodying the worst of web2.0 copycattery (is that a word? I like it
anyway).

------
jcapote
I don't get the whole 74 signals thing...

~~~
kn0thing
It's twice as good as 37 signals!

~~~
mleonhard
You mean 2.0 times as good! :P

~~~
jlouis
If this were true, we would probably face a promotion to 74.0 signals :/

